# FR: the man whose daughter I borrowed the book from



## unbonvinblanc

[...]

It seems related to the difficulty of rendering in French phrases such as "the man whose daughter I just borrowed this book from" (or, "...from whose daughter..."), i.e., phrases with multiple relative words.

Il n'est pas possible de dire quelque chose du genre *X* "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté le livre à sa fille" *X* , n'est-ce pas ?  Il me semble que là il y a une phrase du genre dont les relatifs multiples ne se traduisent pas tels quels en français.  Alors, vous vous y prendriez comment pour traduire "the man whose daughter I borrowed the book from" ?

Merci de corriger toutes mes fautes, ou bien expressions non idiomatiques !


----------



## timboleicester

*l'homme à la fille duquel j'ai emprunté le livre*... I started again.....this seems to fit the example that's in my grammar book.


----------



## Marie3933

"l'homme dont j'ai emprunté le livre à sa fille" : impossible.
Dans une proposition relative, on ne peut pas avoir un possessif se rapportant à l'antécédent de "dont".
-> Le père de la fille à laquelle j'ai emprunté le livre.


----------



## Beachxhair

Salut
On peut dire: l_'homme dont la fille m'a emprunté ce livre - _the man whose daughter borrowed this book from me

Mais pourquoi est-ce qu'il ne faut pas dire:

_L'homme dont la fille à laquelle j'ai emprunté le livre,_ pour signifier, the man whose daughter I borrowed the book from. 

Je sais que l'on doit dire à la place, 'de la fille', donnant...

L'homme _de la fille_ à laquelle j'ai emprunté le livre...

....mais pourquoi? Pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi on ne peut pas avoir _'dont la fille à laquelle j'ai emprunté..'?


_Merci beaucoup à tous


----------



## Interrif

I don't think your final example is correct.

_L'homme de la fille_ means _the father of the girl_, and not _the father whose girl_, so you are borrowing the book from the father instead of the girl in the final example.

_L'homme de la fille auquel j'ai emprunté le livre...

_I hope a native speaker can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Marie3933

_L'homme dont la fille m'a emprunté ce livre, m'a rendu visite ce matin._ 
_
L'homme dont la fille à laquelle j'ai emprunté le livre_ : la relative n'est pas complète, il manque un verbe;
-> L'homme dont la fille a épousé le bibliothécaire, m'a rendu visite ce matin. 
On pourrait ajouter une précision entre parenthèses, mais la phrase devient lourde (cascade de relatives) :
-> L'homme dont la fille (à laquelle j'ai emprunté le livre) a épousé le bibliothécaire, m'a rendu visite ce matin. 
_
L'homme de la fille à laquelle j'ai emprunté le livre_ : c'est possible, mais ça ne veut pas dire la même chose;
"l'homme d'une fille/femme" = "son homme" (populaire) = son compagnon/amant/mari.


----------



## Maître Capello

Marie3933 said:


> "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté le livre à sa fille" : impossible.


Disons plutôt: impossible *dans le sens recherché*. La phrase est correcte, mais elle signifie:

_Il y a un homme qui possède un livre. J'ai emprunté ce livre à sa fille._


----------



## timboleicester

Nobody commented on no.2 above I still think it is right.


----------



## Maître Capello

If by “no.2” you mean post #2, then, yes, it is correct. 

_l'homme à la fille duquel j'ai emprunté le livre_


----------



## Interrif

_L'homme de la fille auquel j'ai emprunté le livre...

_Does that mean my example here is wrong? Can somebody explain why it is wrong? I thought that the de here was possessive, and so the person _je_ is borrowing _le livre_ from is _l'homme_, and not _la fille_.



Marie3933 said:


> _L'homme de la fille à laquelle j'ai emprunté le livre_ : c'est possible, mais ça ne veut pas dire la même chose;
> "l'homme d'une fille/femme" = "son homme" (populaire) = son compagnon/amant/mari.


In this example, the person _le livre_ is being borrowed from is _la fille_, which is shown with _laquelle_.

Are they both correct but with different meanings?

---

_l'homme à la fille duquel j'ai emprunté le livre.

_I don't understand the grammar here. The _à_ in the sentence says that the book is being borrowed from _la fille_. What role does _duquel _play?Or is the sentence just a reworded version of _L'homme dont j'ai emprunté le livre à sa fille_, and they both have the same meaning?

I had no idea if I was supposed to make another topic for these questions, because I think they are both related to the original question.


----------



## Maître Capello

> _L'homme de la fille auquel j'ai emprunté le livre..._


That sentence is correct grammatically speaking, but it is a bit odd and doesn't mean what you want to say, as suggested by Marie—even if she used _à laquelle_ instead of _auquel_.

You seem to be confusing _la fille de l'homme_ (= the man's daughter) with _l'homme de __la fille_ (= the girl's man/husband/partner).

_l'homme de la fille *auquel* j'ai emprunté le livre_ = the girl's man, who I borrowed the book from
_l'homme de la fille *à laquelle* j'ai emprunté le livre_ = the man of the girl I borrowed the book from 
_l'homme à la fille *duquel* j'ai emprunté le livre_ = the man whose daughter I borrowed the book from


----------



## Viobi

Maître Capello said:


> Disons plutôt: impossible *dans le sens recherché*. La phrase est correcte, mais elle signifie:
> 
> _Il y a un homme qui possède un livre. J'ai emprunté ce livre à sa fille._



Tu aurais une source, Maître?  Pour moi, comme pour Marie (post 3) "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté le livre à sa fille" n'est pas correct du tout.

Je dirais personnellement:
a) "L'homme à la fille de qui j'ai emprunté un livre", 
b) "l'homme à la fille duquel j'ai emprunté un livre" (préférence nette pour la première en ce qui me concerne, je réserverais plus volontiers _duquel_ aux non-humains), 
ou plus simplement 
c) "l'homme dont la fille m'a prêté un livre".


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase initiale de unbonvinblanc est bien entendu parfaitement incorrecte dans le sens recherché. Je ne dirais toutefois pas qu'elle soit incorrecte en tant que telle, encore qu'elle reste bizarrement construite et peu naturelle – en tout cas pas quelque chose que je dirais moi-même, je te rassure. En revanche, elle ne signifie pas la même chose que tes autres suggestions car ces dernières impliquent toutes que le livre appartient à la fille, tandis que la phrase incriminée implique qu'il appartient au père.


----------



## Viobi

TOujours pas convaincue, pour ma part. Toute question d'élégance stylistique mise à part, je ne vois pas comment cet énoncé peut être correct.
"L'homme à qui j'ai emprunté un livre par l'intermédiaire de sa fille", je veux bien, mais "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté un livre à sa fille", non... et "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté un livre" non plus, d'ailleurs, sauf évidemment si l'homme dont on parle est l'auteur du livre!


----------



## CapnPrep

Viobi said:


> "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté un livre à sa fille", non... et "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté un livre" non plus, d'ailleurs, sauf évidemment si l'homme dont on parle est l'auteur du livre!


Mais c'est précisément le type d'analyse que Maître Capello essaie de nous expliquer : cette relative est correcte si _dont_ dépend de _livre_.J'ai emprunté un livre de cet homme (à sa fille) → l'homme dont j'ai emprunté un livre (à sa fille)
J'ai envoyé une photo de cet homme (à sa fille) → l'homme dont j'ai envoyé une photo (à sa fille)​


----------



## Viobi

Navrée. Pour moi ,"l'homme dont j'ai envoyé une photo à sa fille" est tout aussi incompréhensible et irrecevable que "l'homme dont j'ai emprunté un livre à sa fille"... Qu'il soit l'auteur du livre ou le sujet de la photo n'y change rien.


----------



## CapnPrep

Comme MC l'a dit, la construction est peu naturelle, mais voici quelques exemples littéraires présentant la même structure :


Véronique avait eu *cet enfant dont elle avait annoncé la venue à son arrière-grand-père* le jour de notre départ de Plessis-lez-Vaudreuil. (Jean d'Ormesson)
On dirait qu'à l'instant de son triomphe, elle suscite et laisse dériver, aux confins de l'ordre, *un personnage dont elle a façonné le masque à sa dérision* (Foucault)
Le plus beau livre de la terre, ne vaut pas un acte inconnu de *ces martyrs sans nom dont Hérode avait mêlé le sang à leurs sacrifices* (Chateaubriand)


----------

